# Marth wood pellets



## jj1949 (Nov 17, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone from the Wisconsin area or for that fact anywhere is using or has used Marth softwood pellets. Would like to compare with others the experiences they've had. Mine have not been good results but in my location in ND we have little choice. I had tried four bags of these pellets before becoming a pellet pig. First four bags burned OK and now I've run into a bad batch. I have a new Mt Vernon AE and clean it religiously but it soots up and the pellets leave a lot of dust and ash. I actually am sifting my pellets prior to usage. I did contact Marth with a reply from them they would forward my unhappiness to their quality control. Little good that does me as four ton sit in my garage which I hope aren't all going to be like this. Home Depot is now carrying Freedom Fuel and I know nothing about the quality of these and would like to hear about these also. All replies will be appreciated.  Oink Oink...Thanks to all...Jane


----------



## pweeden (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a ton of Marth hardwood pellets right now and have seen quite a variation just in the fifteen or so bags I have burned so far.  Most are ok, but several bags have had a lot of fines/sawdust. This is my first year with a pellet stove so I can't determine if the ash they produce is excessive or not.  Seems like a lot to me but I have no reference yet.

Marth pellets are available in many places around here at a decent price ($240/1.2 ton) and came recommended by at least three dealers I talked to.


----------



## rayttt (Nov 17, 2008)

Ive burnt the freedom fuel pellots from HD...they were ok..not the best but not that bad either...softwood pine pellets


----------



## jj1949 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## imacman (Nov 18, 2008)

rayttt said:
			
		

> Ive burnt the freedom fuel pellots from HD...they were ok..not the best but not that bad either...softwood pine pellets



I burned about 3 bags of them too, and they had a LOT of ash compared to the Lignetics and NEWP that I had been burning.  Heat was good, though.


----------



## teeravis1 (Nov 18, 2008)

jj1949 said:
			
		

> Was wondering if anyone from the Wisconsin area or for that fact anywhere is using or has used Marth softwood pellets. Would like to compare with others the experiences they've had. Mine have not been good results but in my location in ND we have little choice. I had tried four bags of these pellets before becoming a pellet pig. First four bags burned OK and now I've run into a bad batch. I have a new Mt Vernon AE and clean it religiously but it soots up and the pellets leave a lot of dust and ash. I actually am sifting my pellets prior to usage. I did contact Marth with a reply from them they would forward my unhappiness to their quality control. Little good that does me as four ton sit in my garage which I hope aren't all going to be like this. Home Depot is now carrying Freedom Fuel and I know nothing about the quality of these and would like to hear about these also. All replies will be appreciated.  Oink Oink...Thanks to all...Jane



I am in the UP of Michigan, and have 6 tons, probably 5 tons now, of the Premium Hardwood Marth Pellets.  This is my first year with a pellet stove (Harman XXV), so I am no expert, but the Marth pellets seem to leave quite a bit of ash, even though the bag says <.5 or .05 or something for ash content.


----------



## Matt715 (Nov 18, 2008)

I got about 10 bags of Marth hardwood with my stove and by far they are the dirtiest pellets I've tried. I know a few people who swear by them but I get about twice as much ash from them as my hardwood Somersets or softwood Uncle Jeds and there seems to be quite a bit of fines in the bag too. I also noticed that the amount of heat they put out seems to be far less than the Somerset- you can even see a difference in the flame. I almost bought a ton of them before I tried them and I am glad I didn't. I think I would try some other brands if you can.


----------



## sfd2122 (Nov 18, 2008)

I received a variety of 6 different types of pellets when I purchased my stove. I could tell the difference in the soft wood to the hard wood. When it came to the two hardwood pellets (Pro Pellet and the other I can't remember) they gave me I couldn't tell much of a difference. So towards the end of the season I bought some Marth pellets and they were by far the worst pellet that I had burned. Very dirty and they left a ton of clinkers and build up in the pot. I now am burning Badgerland Pellets and am very happy with them.


----------



## BIG WATER (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been  using Marth, from Menards. The bags I bought a couple of weeks ago were chalky and dusty. The bags I picked up this weekend were better.
They were mixed dark and light color. They burn good now that I thoroughly cleaned my stove.

I have a few bags of freedom pellets. They burn hot and clean. The pine pellet smells good out in the yard.

Winter arrived here this morning. Glad I found this forum. It helped me figure out how to correctly clean my stove.


----------



## Sting (Nov 18, 2008)

sfd2122 said:
			
		

> I received a variety of 6 different types of pellets when I purchased my stove. I could tell the difference in the soft wood to the hard wood. When it came to the two hardwood pellets (Pro Pellet and the other I can't remember) they gave me I couldn't tell much of a difference. So towards the end of the season I bought some Marth pellets and they were by far the worst pellet that I had burned. Very dirty and they left a ton of clinkers and build up in the pot. I now am burning Badgerland Pellets and am very happy with them.



Where did you get the Badgerland pellets?


----------



## redcrzr (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been watching this sight for a year but just now decided to join in.  I have two tons of the Marth pellets.  Have burned several bags in the past.  I too see a fair amount of "fines" and the ash is tolerable.  It's the price that hooked me.  $214.00 per ton.  There's not a lot to choose from around here.  HD closed so that leaves Menard's and Fleet Farm.  Glad to see some posts from Wisconsin.  All I ever see is prices from out East.  I too would be interested in the Badgerland.  Thanks


----------



## jj1949 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, you can say the price was reasonable but the effort to maintain your stove doesn't compare. I've talked personally with both the managers of Fleet Farm and of Menards here. I would say Menards was more open to people's complaints and concerns than Fleet Farm. You'll notice that from Fleet Farm they carry mostly Superior Premium Marth pellets, is it by chance that Fleet Farm is part ownership in Marth? I've put in requests to Menards, HD, TSC in regard to being more open to this pellet industry and to try and explore better quality pellets for the consumer. For now, I'm stuck with these pellets and the continual effort of keeping my stove as clean as possible. Had I not been such a pellet pig I may feel a little different but for now I am not a very happy camper. I did try a couple of bags of Somerset and Homewood, both put out a lot of heat and the ash along with the fines were minimal. Of course these were purchased at Menards and according to the manager they discontinued both these brands and went with Marth. Geez.....I have heard good things about Badgerland but getting them here would be another story. Thanks


----------



## Sting (Nov 18, 2008)

Those two big box stores are only concerned with selling pellets that can be acquired easily and at a price they can sell -- there is no regard for anything else other than its sold as a pellet stove fuel - Marth product from the Marathon Wisconsin plant varies from day to day - pallet to pallet - even bag to bag because Marithon buys any and what ever sawdust and shavings they can - There is no quality control - simply raw stock turned into something that can be sold as pellet stove fuel - they don't care - they just produce x number of tons a day to sell to big box stores and anyone still willing to buy inconsistent product.

Wisconsin guys [and folks nearby] - come join us also at Iburncorn.com -- we still chat a lot about pellets there too.


----------



## sfd2122 (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought 20 bags of Badgerland Pellets at Tennies Ace Hardware in Kewauskum just to try them out before buying my winter supply. Once I burned a couple bags and found out that they burn really good I then contacted guys (7) in the area that I know have pellet stoves and we purchased a semi load right from the manufacture in Sheboygan Falls. I don't really want to put the price out there that we received since I am not sure how the manufacture does there pricing. ( I don't want to have the pissed at me for giving out our price, I want to keep a good relationship with them since there pellet are good) At tennies Ace Hardware they are $215 a ton or 4.89 a bag. We did much better than that buying bulk.


----------



## Sting (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks sfd2122

I am set for this season but this is a much closer source than I was using 

I will try to cut a deal next spring


----------



## BIG WATER (Nov 19, 2008)

Last year Michigan Wood Pellet started in business. I was their first customer. Less than 10 percent ash.
My neighbor and I split 8 ton.  Paid $ 150.00 per ton. Got them right at the factory.
 The last load I picked up, they said they would not retail any more unless I had a retail tax license.

 They sent me to their closest retailer. They put me on a waiting list. $ 235.00 a ton. Twice the ash as
the Pro pellets produced about 60 miles from here. They will retail direct. But a 20 ton minimum. Pick up at  the factory.

Two years ago in the spring after the big pellet shortage. I went to the Holland, MI Home depot.
They sent me out to the Garden center to get a few bags of pellets. There must have been 60 tons sitting "outside"
with no roof over them. I had to hunt to find a few dry bags. I hope all these scum bag retailers get stuck with a pile again this year.

Late spring is the best time to shop for pellets. I could kick myself.


----------



## travlnusa (Nov 19, 2008)

For those of you using the Badgerland pellets, are you getting more heat out of each bag, or just less mess and ash?

Thanks


----------



## sfd2122 (Nov 19, 2008)

I would say same amount of heat as far as I can tell. They are alot less messy than others I have used. They gave us a tour when we picked them up and he showed us there screening process. The actually screen them twice in two separate areas so that is why they have less dust and fine particles in. He also told us that he runs 80% hardwood and 20%softwood mixture because if he goes any higher on hardwood content it slows his machines down tremendously. I guess the difference in the amount of cleaning I have to do is worth a lot to me. BTU is 8400 on them.


----------



## krooser (Nov 21, 2008)

Last year I used some Marth hardwood pellets when I was out of Uncle Jed's (from Earth Sense in Dale, WI). They leave a lot of ash... I also used a few bags of Marth softwoods this year and was pleasently surprised at the lower ash and fines.

I have a bout 2/3 ton of Uncle Jed's out back and will use this brand (again) this winter for my main pellet.

The Ultras that Fleet Farm sold last year were great pellets, too.


----------



## packerfan (Nov 21, 2008)

sfd2122 said:
			
		

> I bought 20 bags of Badgerland Pellets at Tennies Ace Hardware in Kewauskum just to try them out before buying my winter supply. Once I burned a couple bags and found out that they burn really good I then contacted guys (7) in the area that I know have pellet stoves and we purchased a semi load right from the manufacture in Sheboygan Falls. I don't really want to put the price out there that we received since I am not sure how the manufacture does there pricing. ( I don't want to have the pissed at me for giving out our price, I want to keep a good relationship with them since there pellet are good) At tennies Ace Hardware they are $215 a ton or 4.89 a bag. We did much better than that buying bulk.



I bought mine from Tennies at $3.70 per bag when purchased by the ton in september.   Seems to me like they really jacked up the price!


----------



## sfd2122 (Nov 21, 2008)

It seems that every pellet company jacked there prices up from last year. I couldn't find any brand under 4.50 for a single bag price. They are going to have to drop there price soon otherwise people are just going to use there regular heating source instead of pellets. I have a oil furnace and now that oil is low its a decision I have to make.


----------



## krooser (Nov 21, 2008)

sfd2122 said:
			
		

> It seems that every pellet company jacked there prices up from last year. I couldn't find any brand under 4.50 for a single bag price. They are going to have to drop there price soon otherwise people are just going to use there regular heating source instead of pellets. I have a oil furnace and now that oil is low its a decision I have to make.



I'll go back to gas when I'm way too feeble to put pellets in my stove. Until then I'll keep burning.

Remember the free market will set the prices of pellets. If natural gas and oil go down for the long term pellet prices will drop too.


----------

